
Steve Jobs' Choices - The Movie - guiambros
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/steve-jobs-choices-apple-iphone
======
guiambros
This seems a much more authentic portrait of Steve Jobs than the several other
movies out there.

This is the second attempt to crowdfund this movie. The first one
unfortunately got little traction, but the trailer with John Sculley and
others was excellent [1].

Here's the author's explanations for the new direction [2]. Seems very
reasonable; the previous title ("Firing Steve Jobs") focused too much on a
single aspect of the history (and sounded a bit bitter).

[1]
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/8bitgeneration/firing-s...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/8bitgeneration/firing-
steve-jobs)

[2]
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/8bitgeneration/firing-s...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/8bitgeneration/firing-
steve-jobs/posts/1943942)

